# Καταδίκη της Ελλάδας για κάλυψη βιασμού



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

(Από το σάιτ των Οικ-Πράσινων)
Καταδίκη της Ελλάδας από το Ε.Δ.Δ.Α. για την υπόθεση βιασμού μετανάστη με γκλόμπ από υπάλληλο του Λιμενικού
Πέμπτη, 19 Ιαν. 2012, 15:27

Η καταδίκη της Ελλάδας από το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου για την υπόθεση βιασμού μετανάστη με γκλόμπ από υπάλληλο του Λιμενικού Σώματος (υπόθεση Zontul κατά Ελλάδας (1)), θέτει σοβαρά ερωτηματικά για το επίπεδο λειτουργίας του ελληνικού συστήματος ποινικής δικαιοσύνης και τη δυνατότητά του να προστατεύσει αποτελεσματικά τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα στη χώρα μας.
Με την αποφάσή του το Ε.Δ.Δ.Α. έκρινε ότι δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε επαρκής και αποτελεσματική έρευνα στην υπόθεση, ότι η ποινή που επέβαλε το Ναυτοδικείο στο λιμενικό υπάλληλο ήταν ανεπαρκής και ότι οι ελληνικές αρχές παραβίασαν την υποχρέωσή τους για παροχή ενημέρωσης στον προσφεύγοντα, καταδικάζοντας την Ελλάδα για παραβίαση του άρθρου 3 της ΕΣΔΑ (απαγόρευση βασανιστηρίων και απάνθρωπης ή εξευτελιστικής μεταχείρισης) και υποχρεώνοντάς την να καταβάλει συνολικά το ποσό των €53.500 για ηθική βλάβη και δικαστικά έξοδα.

*Η καταβολή των χρημάτων που για ακόμα μια φορά καλείται να πληρώσει η χώρα μας για παραβιάσεις ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων θα έπρεπε να επιβαρύνει τους ίδιους τους εμπλεκόμενους κρατικούς υπαλλήλους και όχι το φορολογούμενο πολίτη.* Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση οφείλει να λάβει τα αναγκαία μέτρα για την αποτροπή παρόμοιων περιστατικών στο μέλλον αλλά και για την εξονυχιστική διερεύνηση όλων των καταγγελιών που έχουν γίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια (2) προκειμένου να οδηγηθούν στη δικαιοσύνη όσοι εμπλέκονται σε περιστατικά κρατικής βίας και αυθαιρεσίας. 

Ο τονισμός με έντονα, δικός μου. Αν του στέλνανε το ραβασάκι στο σπίτι, θα προτιμούσε να βάλει το γκλομπ στο δικό του κώλο παρά να το ξανακάνει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2012)

Στην Ελλάδα σπάει το παιδί σου ένα τζάμι στο σχολείο και το πληρώνει ο φορολογούμενος, αντί να το πληρώσει ο γονιός. 
Από την άλλη, αν κάποιος έχει δικαστεί για κάποιο αδίκημα, οι παραλείψεις των δικαστών δεν είναι δική του ευθύνη. Είναι όμως ευθύνη των δικαστών. Κανονικά σε αυτούς θα έπρεπε να παει ο λογαριασμός.


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

Σωστό αυτό που λες. Πάντως όχι σε μας!


----------

